# IUI 2 wks waiting time without any symptoms, is it normal?



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,
This is my 2nd IUI and done on 16th March and waiting for the HPT on 30th March.  My 1st IUI failed and I totally don't have any symptoms at all until the 14th day then test HPT and the result is negative.  So I phone the hospital and let the nurse said that to arrange 2nd one.  This time after IUI, the nurse gave me Prontogest progesterone 100mg/ml injection 3 times per week instead only use Cyclogest Progesterone 400mg twice a day.
I started acupuncture since 5th March to now and I hope it will help.
I don't know if I don't have any symptoms, is it good or bad.  I read some site talked about implantation bleeding etc.  I don't know is it everyone have that before positive HPT?  
Hope you share you experience to me.  
Best of luck to all of you.
Steph
x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Steph, I'm lucky enough to already have a DS and I didn't get any implantation bleed with him and I had no pregnancy symptoms until I was about 8 or 9 weeks pregnant.  So there is always a chance.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Steph just wanted to say we all look too much into symptoms everyone is different, i had lots on my first and none on my second but they were both BFN so either way it dosen't mean anything. Like bubblicious said she went 8 weeks without any so hoping you get a BFP.


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for both of you to share your experience, so I hope I will be ok in this time.  4 more days before my HPT but seems 4 weeks long to go.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi cupcake,
Thanks for your advice too.    Hope I could post a good news here after tomorrow.  I asked my chinese doctor today and she said the same too and everyone is different.  So now, I feel little better but still need wait for the test for tomorrow.  And also, good luck to you and hope you will post the good news to us too.  xxx


----------

